
"We're more likely to fund people we know are smart from their submissions and comments on YC Startup News." So you won't look at our votes, right? - amichail

======
danielha
I can't think of a better way to draw specific attention to your voting
history than asking this question. ;)

------
ced
It makes me a bit uncomfortable, too. YCNews is a month-long web interview. On
one hand, it encourages thoughtful discussion, but on the other, it's a bit
exhausting. I end up spending a lot of time crafting very short posts.

~~~
e1ven
I think that's probably over-thinking it-

It's not about making a good impression to pg and his friends.. They're smart
developers, and I'm sure they aren't going to turn down a team because they
didn't participate in news.yc..

What YC does give is A) A user-driven techcrunch-style site, where people can
discuss the nuts and bolts

B) Focus- The conversation on sites like Digg or even reddit can devolve
pretty far, and people end up spamming the site. News.YC has avoided that in
part, because their answers ARE "graded"

C) A chance to discuss things with other like-minded people. Out team is going
to be applying to YC this summer, but even if we're not accepted, News.YC will
be a good source of discussion with other people who are thinking along the
same line.. Even if we had no relation to YC, I'd read/write here, if only so
that I could see people's replies.

~~~
ced
"they aren't going to turn down a team because they didn't participate in
news.yc"; that goes against the quote above. I'm sure that they won't turn
down a great application from a great team with a great idea. But they might
use the posts to push up or down some team on the edge.

I don't write posts to look smart, but when I do write something, I am
somewhat more careful than usual, yes.

------
brett
Is this about upmodding the Phil Mickelson comment from the YC dinner
pictures?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=3921>

~~~
amichail
No.

I just think that a lot of people would think twice about voting if that were
to be considered in their YC application.

------
amichail
The way people vote on submissions and comments can be revealing as well, but
you won't check those right?

~~~
pg
We see them; you have to if you want to catch abuses like voting rings and
sockpuppets. But I can't actually remember any votes, no.

